# just bought a women saddle for Teh Wife....



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

... I hope she likes it....

She started to use the indoor bike *again* and complained about the saddle...

Went to the LBS and she chose one she liked.. I wanted (for her) the specialized Jett, but she chose the Ariel (she didn't like other brands/models available)... so I hope she likes it


that is all, kthxbai


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

btw, 5 months ago "The Wife" was known as "Teh Girlfriend"...


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I hope the wifey likes her new saddle. And congrats!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I've recently switched to Specialized saddles. I have a Jett and a Romin. 
I hope she likes em as much as I like mine.


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

As I'm writing this, Teh Wife is doing her daily indoor <strike>NNC'ing</strike> cycling and I just asked her about the saddle. she said something like "OMG its awesome, day and night difference to the other seat..."


She's happy---> I'm happy.... win-win net-net


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad she likes it.


----------

